# G-Tec Show



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone on here going to the G-Tec show this year?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hadn't heard of it, but could be worth a day out. . you going?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes I am, first time this year. I'm in with the VXR Online stand


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

There may be several subaru's there as well :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Probably will, they won best stand last year  U there?


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I hope to be for sure I was not there last year so this will be a first for me.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

First for me too.

U got a pic of your car, I'll say hi if I see you  I'm gonna enter the show and shine, my friend won it last year, so hoping to steal the crown from him


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes the gang said it was a good show last year so I think you may see a few more there this year.

Here's mine....










Is it a show n shine accross all marques of car ? not sure if I'll enter that I've done a couple so for this year so should go for a chill out and not another day of cleaning


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice Scooby, I'll remember that plate  I've the the detailingworld sticker on my rear window too 

I think anyone can enter the show and shine


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers :thumb: it's had some paintwork done since that picture but still looks the same, yes come and say hello for sure.... I'll keep my eyes peeled for DW stickers.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Will do :thumb:


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks a good day out.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like you have to buy a ticket in advance, info here

http://www.gtectuning.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=78164#78164

Thought to tell you just in case you turn up and cant get in.


----------



## Stevolution (Feb 10, 2009)

I was there last year and probably going with JCC this year also, was a good show to be honest and hopefully this year may have some improvments and more entertainment im led to believe


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

how did i miss this thread lol 

i will be there with the trade stand for the shop i work at  RJ's auto 

will have the audi there so come over and say hi :wave:

with a bit of luck i will beat my last years score on the sound off of 134.7db  lets hope :thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

This soon came around... hope to see a few people on sunday.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Not long


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't go now as I've got a car to do 

Ahh well - business is business!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Good show today, shame about the weather oh well! I didn't win the show and shine, guy said my car was gleaming. He checked behind alloys etc, no dirt  but my curbed alloys let me down. Will get them refurbed for next year and try again 

Heres some of my pics:

The best club :lol:




























Show pics:

























Scooby club

























Silver Scooby Sport, I think I saw your Scooby, very nice. I didn't have my camera with me when I had a walk around and saw it. Immaculate buddy :thumb:











































































HAWKEY_SKYLINE's Audi  Didnt see you around when I was by your car, but you did see me when you were leaving I reckon, I was standing next the guy that said your wheels are turning :lol: How did you do in the sound off?


































































This was the highlight of the show for me(car wise), stunning car!!



















































































































































Cheers


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice selection there :thumb:

Thanks and yes that was mine, I was parked next to Glens spec C which James detailed last week which is the 8th picture down, the wheels were silver last week but he has had them powder coated darker.

Not a bad day but I must be getting old I think as I could not hear the music playing at the sound off :lol: and what's going on with all the full roof racks ? 

We were lucky with the weather, it could have been a wet one looking around.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

All the scoobys looked stunning, fair play :thumb: Did you see mine in the flesh?

lol yeah, I dont think it was loud enough :lol:

We had a bit of misty rain, but got lucky. Got a bit boring after 2PMish, everyone was bailing out!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

We did have a good turn out even if I do say so myself 

Sorry I never spotted yours... I did have a look around but missed it, we got stuck in the centre for a while when the cars were on track so we had a good look at the tractors as well :buffer: one of the guys does not take his out in the rain if he can help it, I think they are worse than we are !

My mate got a show n shine trophy for his 2 door type r. We did not get back to the cars until about 10 mins before the judging and we both only entered then as well, I did not get anywhere either.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Quite a few people there. Rumor of around 350 cars, which is a good turnout 

lol, I got stuck there too, nice cars down there 

Which Type R was it? Just makes me wonder what I missed etc


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

It was parked next to mine, cool grey in colour which is the same as the RB5 model with gold wheels on, it's a MY99 and only has around 21k on the clock from new.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, must of missed that then, oops


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

was a good day and weather held out ok thank god or all the stock would have got soaked lol

i managed to pull a 134.9db in the sound off fella :thumb: well happy

gutted i didnt manage to meet you ! that bloke was johny G i detailed his clio 197 that was next to your stand on friday night ! its the red one on the left 










came up nice managed to get another detail off it :lol: dont know if you know THE GAR off G-TEC forum but i got his artic vxr to do next to the nurburgring astra !:thumb:

btw all of us on the R.J's stand were liking you vrx's on your stand  :thumb::thumb:

i was ruff as hell today to !! one hell of a hangover :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow thats loud  Do you drive with it that loud? :lol:

I know the GA, top bloke. Good luck with his detail. Johny car looked stunning, nice bloke too, had a chat :thumb: Nice to meet new people today :thumb: Didnt remember it was Johny that said that to you :lol: my memory must be getting worse :lol:

Thanks for the kind comments :thumb: Took a while to make the flag lol. There was supposed to be 6 of us, but only 4 showed up 

R.Js was selling the cleaning gear right?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Trist said:


> Wow thats loud  Do you drive with it that loud? :lol:
> 
> I know the GA, top bloke. Good luck with his detail. Johny car looked stunning, nice bloke too, had a chat :thumb: Nice to meet new people today :thumb: Didnt remember it was Johny that said that to you :lol: my memory must be getting worse :lol:
> 
> ...


yeah thats the one :thumb:

dont drive with it that loud all the time only when the mood strikes and the road is needing a loud sound track 

been over to the nurburgring twice with johny and the last tiime we went with martin and julie ! ( the V6 clio that was there today) 
be going over again in april if you fancy a trip ??:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Heard about this trip today. Might join you :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Trist said:


> Heard about this trip today. Might join you :thumb:


coolio  maybe even have my R34 by then too


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Niceee!!!!


----------



## Jock R26 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looked a great day mate, some top pic's there too:detailer:!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like quite a good bash.


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone see me giving it death and killing everything on track? lol 

Not a bad show indeed.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What car were you in?


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Bit gutted I missed this, never mind always next year I suppose...trax in a couple of weeks anyway


----------

